# CPU seems underpowered



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

I recently finished my first build.  Everything booted and setup fine.  I started having freezing problems and traced it down to a software issue.  I installed a new version of windows 7 and seemed to clear it up.  Now my issue is on my windows experience index score my CPU is only scoring a 4.8 where it scored a 7 something before.  What could cause this? THanks

Athalon x4 640 
Gigabyte GM-UD2H
Patriot Sector 5 10666
Thermaltake 600 watt
Sapphire 7850


----------



## johnb35 (May 19, 2011)

On the WEI, what is the item with the lowest score?  Did you reinstall all the correct drivers for your hardware?


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

the lowest score is currently 4.8 for my CPU. same process as before just used my motherboard disc software and drivers.


----------



## johnb35 (May 19, 2011)

Your score is based on the lowest score for an item.  What processor do you have?


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

i realize this. like i said it the CPU scored a 4.8. its a x4 640


----------



## StrangleHold (May 19, 2011)

Under systems, What kind of procesor does it say you have? In Task Manager does it show all 4 cores? Have you ran the Re-run the Assessment in the Performance Information and Tools?


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

in task manager yes it shows all 4 cores.  i have re ran the experience index numerous times even with updated drivers from gigabyte.  this is kinda blowing my mind.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

does anyone know of any benchmark tests with this processor i can compare mine to?


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 19, 2011)

according to a newegg.com review it should rate at 7.3 on the WEI scale


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 19, 2011)

see thats exactly what i was getting on my previous install.  since this is all pretty new i guess i could just blow it off and start fresh with a new windows 7.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 20, 2011)

so reinstalled windows tonight with some pretty surprising results.  now the cpu rates 3.8 in the windows experience index score. yea its getting worse. does this sound like a junk cpu?


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2011)

Either the cpu is dying or possibly you didn't install the chipset drivers?  I'm baffled here.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 20, 2011)

For the sake of it, go into the bios and disable CoolnQuiet. Then rerun it and see what it says.


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> For the sake of it, go into the bios and disable CoolnQuiet. Then rerun it and see what it says.



It can't be that simple, can it?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 20, 2011)

It would seem like running WEI would throttle up the CPU. Just a shot in the dark. lol


----------



## wolfeking (May 20, 2011)

there is a difference in the scores between the CNC on and off. Nothing as drastic as he is getting though, just a .2 difference in mine.


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 20, 2011)

mmm grab OCCT and run a cpu test on it...

http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

tho what is the power management setting on the machine? is it set to power saving? instead of balanced?


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 20, 2011)

ok ill try all those things and get back to you.  Ive upadated all my drivers from the gigabyte website, but yet when i go to device manager and click on my processor.  it still says driver date 6/21/06.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 20, 2011)

no difference with CNC off. will try the OCCT test.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 20, 2011)

Mine has the same date. Its just a generic microsoft AMD driver. Has not changed in a long time.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 20, 2011)

just realized all 4 cores are running around 64C at idle. doesnt that seem pretty high?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, that pretty hot for idle.


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2011)

Should be running mid to upper 30's I would think.  You will need to take off the old thermal paste and apply new.


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 20, 2011)

yea...something is up if its running that warm...might be thermally throttling.


----------



## linkin (May 20, 2011)

I think what's happening here is that it's throttling. 64C is very hot for an athlon at idle, their max temp is 71c. You better do something about that. Like re-enabling Cool'n'Quiet.


----------



## mihir (May 20, 2011)

What is your ambient temperature and also make sure your CPU fan is working.


----------



## Benny Boy (May 20, 2011)

Clean the HS, etc if you havn't recently.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 21, 2011)

ok got my temps in order. running mid 20's. Repasted the CPU and added a case fan.  Im still getting random blue screens though.  How do i read between the lines to figure out the cause?


----------



## johnb35 (May 21, 2011)

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 21, 2011)

==================================================
Dump File         : 052211-19921-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/22/2011 8:27:33 AM
Bug Check String  : REFERENCE_BY_POINTER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000018
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0xbafa4030
Parameter 3       : 0x00000002
Parameter 4       : 0xffffffff
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+dcd10
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052211-19921-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 144,880
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 052111-29281-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/21/2011 5:33:28 PM
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1       : 0x00000007
Parameter 2       : 0x00001097
Parameter 3       : 0x0003a8e1
Parameter 4       : 0xa4e94bc0
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+5ba9
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\052111-29281-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 144,880
==================================================


----------



## johnb35 (May 21, 2011)

Start by making sure all the drivers are up to date.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 21, 2011)

Is this your motherboard?

*GA-880GM-UD2H*

What revision of the motherboard do you have?  You should be able to see the "REV." number written on the motherboard below the PCI slots in the corner.  I can help you find the download for the motherboard drivers if you give me the revision number.


----------



## nicholsj11 (May 21, 2011)

yea thats my MB. The rev is 1.4. I got my drivers from the gigabyte website. I used the 1.4 drivers, for windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 22, 2011)

Do you get everything running okay?  Did the new software drivers fix the issues you were having?


----------



## ktec (May 24, 2011)

One more thing you can try is going to Power Options, change to "high performance" and press change plan settings --> Change advanced power settings -->  Processor power management --> Minimum processor state to 100% and Maximum Proc. State to 100%.  Make sure you select "High Performance" when you are done and you save and apply all the changes.


----------

